# Corsair iCUE H150i Elite Capellix Systemkompatibilität



## hanzomain (6. Dezember 2022)

Moin Leute, eventuell eine ziemlich unnötige Frage dennoch will ich auf Nummer sicher gehen

Und zwar möchte ich mir die Corsair iCUE Elite H150i Capellix kaufen und wollte fragen ob die auf mein System passt

Habe ein Ryzen 7 CPU und ein Be Quiet Silent Base 601

Wär die Installation der Capellix problemlos oder passt das nicht in mein System?


----------



## SadCapriSonne (7. Dezember 2022)

Bei solchen Fragen empfehle ich immer gerne pcpartpicker, da wird meist zuverlässig auf Kompatibilität geprüft.  

Laut der offiziellen Be Quiet Seite (https://www.bequiet.com/en/case/1506) unterstützt das Gehäuse sogar bis zu 3x140 in der Front und im Deckel. Die 360er Aio sollte also problemlos reinpassen.

Ist nur die Frage, ob die bei dem nicht vorhandenen Airflow gut arbeiten kann.


----------

